# K-W area storm and cleanup 02-08,09-2013



## potskie (Feb 9, 2011)

I've already started to see some pics and video popping up from my area so I thought I'd start a thread for us to pile them all into. We were in the 35 - 40 cm range all said and done.

First pic is the clean up effort and pile 1 of 3 on this site. This is the THIRD time I've plowed this site since the snow started falling.

Second is a lot I had plowed in full once and then stopped back mid day to open up the Isles and roadways. When I came back to clean it up I found the wind / falling snow had filled it right back in so the whole 3 acre lot was over 12" deep.

Picture 3 is some snow piles I built at another lot. There was only a tiny pile here to start with as there is a drop behind it and I had been pushing the snow over it until it filled up. Now not only was it full but my pile got so big I had to start stuffing snow everywhere lol.

Video 1 was made at the lot in picture 2. Just working away.





Video 2 was made at the same lot just from the outside of the truck.
WARNING! My sidewalk guy swears at the very end. He had never seen an XLS before and was blown away by it I guess. I left the audio virgin tho because I love listening to that little 5.4 work.


----------



## potskie (Feb 9, 2011)

A video of the pile blow back I did last night. Not the best video as I forgot my tripod and the wind kept blowing over my phone where ever I propped it up.


----------

